# My GTR



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

After buying it 6 weeks ago, I finally got my hands on it on the weekend... and been loving it so much that I forgot to put some pics up..what a car !

All I have done is wrap, tints, black wheels, gtr center caps, spacers & not forgetting the y-pipe !

Thanks Andy (as5606) for the y-pipe, car sounds like a F1 car now... and also for being so helpful and welcoming. I still have nightmares of sitting in your GTR though, its a monster ! If you are ever near Glasgow, you are more then welcome to give me call and I can show you around..

My only disappointment.......the wrap.
why did I not go to Robbie at Valet Magic ! 
The garage that wrapped the car happened to be near where I was getting the car from, so decided to go with them and pick up the car when it was all complete. I defo regret the wrap, even though the car looks amazing from a distance only I notice the areas where corners have been cut the areas that have been rushed. I might just have to make the trip to Robbie and get it de-wrapped and get him to make it all shiney with his special treatment...If he'll have me that is.
The colour is spot on, exactley what I was after... looks great in the sun (purple/blue/gold). My main concern is my trim, I feel it will never be in the same condition as it was when it came out of nissan. I feel like everything is loose ! He asked me to come back and he will correct all the faults, but its a 600 mile round trip..
There are loads of bubbles, wrap slightly pealing at places, bonnet scoops are just very poorley done, hes left my passenger mirror disconnected, parking sensors are not working now, also got it back with flat tyre lights on, bonnet impact light on, extra carbon bits that he put on under the registration, and below the fog light where I had not asked him to (I think he was covering up). Really really gutted, Robbie rescue me !

Anyway, pics below... I have it booked in to my local NHPC for a service and they said they will set a few thing right that they can without the wrap falling off. Thats 2k down the drain for the wrap....

Pics were taken on my phone, so dont really show the colour of the wrap..


























































































































Sorry dont have any pics in the sun, but will get some up soon.... 
Litchfields as soon as the warranty runs out in oct ! unless NHPC get there act together in terms of this warranty...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice looking car mate.
Is that the actual size of the number plate or have you photoshopped it?


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

nope... thats it....


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The wrap sounds like a disaster..


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks really nice!! You need a 4 tail lamp kit though, looks strange at night.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Unfortunately there are a lot of cowboy wrappers around.
It's an easy business to start and you are not quality checked in any way, shape or form. Then people with expensive cars pay you good money to get close and personal with thier pride and joy...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> Nice looking car mate.
> Is that the actual size of the number plate or have you photoshopped it?


I used to do the same, you only have to have (I think it's now) 11mm round the digits. So for shorter private reg plates you can chop the plate down.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

> Looks really nice!! You need a 4 tail lamp kit though, looks strange at night.


yup, defo agree.... 
and yeah, 11mm from the nearest prefix to the edge....


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Did the same with mine (S2GTR) only problem is the MY11 GT-R has captive nuts in the bumpers for full sized plates:chairshot

Dave.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

white is deffinatly the colour for 35's


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

hi ameen.
cant understand why you dont take car back to the wrapper and ask him to remove it and a full refund if its that poor a job and your not happy with it. dont matter how far it is. 2 grand will get you almost a stage 2 at lichfields(+£700).
think i would have left the car there till he put it right or removed it.
it would just play on my mind that they had done a shite job and must have put a downer on you on what should have been a extra special day.
get ya money back mate then go see robbie.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

oh and tell us who is the company who wrapped it so no one else gets a bum deal mate.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking nice indeed:smokin:

What size spacers did you go for


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi Ameen,

Good to meet you and glad you got home safely. I'm really sorry about your wrap. At least, as you say, it looks good from a little way away but it must bug you. Like I said, I wouldn't be binning £2k just like that. Write them a letter giving them 14 days to either sort it properly or remove and refund. Failing that, i'm sure robbie will help you with an experts report that shows the problems and you can use that to file a claim in the small claims court. That can include your expenses and getting down to robbie etc. You've got nothing to lose and everything to gain.

Glad you like your Y-Pipe. Sorry to have tempted you into a 650r conversion. You know it makes sense :chuckle:

If i'm in your area, i'll be sure to take up your offer of a meet up.

Enjoy it. She is looking fantastic :wavey:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks good mate, sorry the wrap hasn't worked, I'd be kicking up stink if I was you


----------



## petersafc (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry to here about the bad wrap, Robbie did mine and it bears close inspection. Who is the company you used just so people can avoid them.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Would like to see pictures of your EG6 SiR..


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

> oh and tell us who is the company who wrapped it so no one else gets a bum deal mate.


AUTOTECNIXTINTING Window tinting specialists

He has asked me to bring it in on Sat to fix it, but I feel like: If you had a meal at a resturant and found maggots in it, would you tell the chef I dont like what you did cook it again for me?? He could do anything to your food behind your back?? lol. He has been responding to my calls and emails and said he would set it right, but I think my whole body trim is loose now, and also no parking sensors? no electrics on passenger mirror? There is also places where he has used like paint at corners? Im worried now that the trim underneath will need respraying? 

I dont know if I should ask him to fix it or ask to put the car back to its original condition.. I want to take the car to Robbie, and just get a refund from this place.
Anyway, some pics of the wrap..... Robbie would have a heart attack if he saw this.....

Also my window seal on both sides are messed up, sounds like the passenger window is open ! when im on the motorway..they are cut !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

s2gtr said:


> Did the same with mine (S2GTR) only problem is the MY11 GT-R has captive nuts in the bumpers for full sized plates:chairshot
> 
> Dave.



I hadnt realised you could do that-looks good:wavey:


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

> Looking nice indeed
> 
> What size spacers did you go for


20mm rear.. 15mm front.


----------



## ke11th (Apr 12, 2012)

Does look good... only from a distance. Name the company dude......£2000... I wonder how much Valet Magic charges...


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate glad u are enjoying the car!!

Can't believe the state of that fellas work, that's quite possibly the worst job I have ever seen. I'd be getting a pro's report done on damage caused and then fighting for money back and putting it right!!!! 

Keep us updated mate.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ameen said:


> AUTOTECNIXTINTING Window tinting specialists
> 
> He has asked me to bring it in on Sat to fix it, but I feel like: If you had a meal at a resturant and found maggots in it, would you tell the chef I dont like what you did cook it again for me?? He could do anything to your food behind your back?? lol. He has been responding to my calls and emails and said he would set it right, but I think my whole body trim is loose now, and also no parking sensors? no electrics on passenger mirror? There is also places where he has used like paint at corners? Im worried now that the trim underneath will need respraying?
> 
> ...


God that looks bad. Dont let him touch it again as he may damage the paint work or something else.


----------



## Saunders (Mar 1, 2011)

oh my goodness me. That is a horror show. Absolutely do not let him touch this again. I would have an independent opinion to inspect. Not hard based on your shots. What an absolute crime of a job. Trading standards all the way. That is quite possibly the worst workmanship I have come accross and I thought my wheels were bad..  I am sorry to see that you are in this situation. The whole car needs re-doing. As for the spraying or what looks like white paint on the corners wow.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this a joke! That wrap is absolutely terrible! I wouldnt have paid a penny for that. Didnt you inspect it before you took it away.


..........anyway, why not just buy a white one???????????


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Demand a refund and nothing less. If you paid by credit card and he refuses to do, reverse those charges straight away.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow....that job is shocking. Looks mint from far away in your inital shots but some of the close ups are ridiculous. That bit on the front edge of the rear spoiler is atrocious. Pure cowboy. As others have said you need to be getting serious with this place not just swallowing a £2k loss and seeing Robbie although he could well be the man to get you a detailed report of condition of trim/bodywork etc.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Shame that because that looks Real good you actually me thinking about getting mine done in the same colour but obviosly not from them comedians, they are lucky that you got patients if they did that to me they wouldn't going home till it was rite it's amazing what some heavys can negotiate at his cost ofcourse


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

That's terrible. Hate to think of the mess that's going to be uncovered when the wraps removed. As for the white paint that's beyond a joke. I wouldn't let them near the car again and would want a full refund.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

FLYNN said:


> Is this a joke! That wrap is absolutely terrible! I wouldnt have paid a penny for that. Didnt you inspect it before you took it away.
> 
> 
> ..........anyway, why not just buy a white one???????????


Hate to say we told you so...

But a very good point, did you not look the car over before taking it?
As everyone says, get your money back ASAP or small claims court it is.

You're right about one thing, you definitely should not take it back there!
I fear it's going to cost some money to get the car back to good condition... 

Wrapping is an art and a skill, there are very few cos that can do it well and even fewer that can do it the level of Valet Magic. He's done over 100 GT-Rs now; if you want your GT-R wrap don't even consider taking it anywhere else (yes even if you live on the opposite side of the country).


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Has that wrapping company got Stevie Wonder and Ray Charles working for them?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Hate to say we told you so...
> 
> But a very good point, did you not look the car over before taking it?
> As everyone says, get your money back ASAP or small claims court it is.
> ...


If you are up north, then PW Pro are very good. Plenty of videos here

pwpro1 - YouTube

(If your reading this Paul, ill be expecting a discount next time round )


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jeez...that's absolutely shocking...I could have done better blind fold, one arm behind my back, standing on one leg with a full blown hangover! 

Def a small claims court issue if you don't get every penny back and cost to repair the damage done.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Satin Red GTR wrap video here, Should show you the differences between a professional and a cowboy

Nissan GTR satin red vinyl wrap - YouTube


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Speechless!!!!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Good grief!

Just seen the pictures, that's absolutely shocking!!!
I've never seen anything that bad before.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

s2gtr said:


> Did the same with mine (S2GTR) only problem is the MY11 GT-R has captive nuts in the bumpers for full sized plates:chairshot
> 
> Dave.


Dont think this is standard, as when I bought my car from AF Nobles I told the them not to use any nuts in the bumpers to secure the number plates. Fortunately they were on the same wave length when it comes to private plates.

I guess some dealers may fit these captive nuts without thinking about what the customer wants.

Marc


----------



## S14 (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG absolutely shocking

You must have a good character to remain so calm..i'd advise you to get a professional report and take them to the small claims court..


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

That is truly awful workmanship and the person that was happy to let that leave their workshop in that state should be ashamed of themselves. Hideous shortcuts and bodges and they were happy to put their name to it!! Imagine if they were in a rush or couldn't be bothered?!

Sorry your start to GTR ownership has not been the best... I hope you get a full refund it take it to somebody with proper experience, not least in vehicle wrapping, but wrapping GTR's


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

ameen really feel for you. Can't believe someone could leave your pride and joy in that state and then have the audacity to take money from you, truly criminal. Hope you get it sorted ASAP.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

OMFG. If you paid via credit card then put the payment into dispute.

I had my (clear) wrap done at Paintshield in Peterborough. Immaculate and perfectionists. Very, very difficult to see it's been wrapped at all.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

omg that's a disaster wrap! If that's my car I might have done some unspeakable things to the wrapper so I really admire your patience with him. I would seek compensation from him as I have no idea how he could charge almost 2 grand for that??? Does trading laws apply in cases like this?


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the messed up wrap :-(. Hope you get it sorted soon.

On a more positvie note...the other bits are looking great. Where didnyou get the gtr center caps and spacers?


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

WOW, I am gob smacked !!
I'm sorry this has happened to you. You should get it properly removed and re done (not by them) and then claim the costs from them also.
When the bits get taken off and put on again by a professional it should be fine again.

Good Luck .


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi mate just get your money back off this cowboy and then pay Robbie to sort out his **** ups. 
Feel for you that's your pride and joy he messing with. 
Don't let it rest till you get a full refund. 
Good luck pal.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

sw20GTS said:


> omg that's a disaster wrap! If that's my car I might have done some unspeakable things to the wrapper so I really admire your patience with him. I would seek compensation from him as I have no idea how he could charge almost 2 grand for that??? Does trading laws apply in cases like this?


Definitely. Will come under the supply and goods service act - reasonable care and skill was most definitely not taken in this case.

OP phone them tomorrow and let us all know what they're saying buddy - this is a piss take and nothing else. Get that wrap off and get your money back.

Next stop: Valet Magic


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If you get stuck bruv and there being funny with ya about giving you a full refund give me a shout I got some rather large negotiators that will sort it 100% guaranteed.... Bloody jokers they shouldnt be called wrappers they should be called wreckers.. Twats!!!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

I've seen it in the flesh and it is bad up close. It must be hard when you're on the train to pick up a car hundreds of miles away from home and they won't release it without payment. Very temping to pay, take it and deal with it after. I can understand his predicament.

As I said, take them to court if they won't refund. Robbie will sort it out properly. I wouldn't take it there again although doesn't a company have the right to correct what is wrong according to trading standards???? Could this add complication? I'd speak to Trading Standards to see what the correct procedure is.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Shocked at the finish to that, generally gutted for you and hope it's resolved quickly.

A place near me is very good do lots of high end cars and like Robbie post up videos of time-lapses but if I was going to get mine done all be it a difference in price I would still use Robbie based on endless 'positive' happy customers for peace of mind on something like this.

I used a cheap body shop years ago on Seat Ibiza and realised that day you get what you pay for, however in your case you've paid premium and got... I don't even know what to say? even cowboys seems like a compliment for the standard of work here.


----------



## Nissan GT-R PL (May 23, 2012)

upload more photos


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ameen 

thats awful to see i know from your earlier pm's you where hopeful to get a good job done

seriously id demand my money back 

if it helps and you want us to i'll remove the wrap foc if you send it to us to be wrapped 

Paul


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thats absolutely shocking

head over to PW Pro mate he will sort you out.. he wrapped my R and the attention to detail on it is stunning. since you are up north he will be much closer to you as well


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I have requested for a refund and he has offered to fix the wrap... but I really dont want to leave the car with him again, Im waiting for a response in terms of my refund.. hopefully by lunch time today, and then I will prob take you up on that offer Paul.. much appreciated.

few more pics, as the wrap gets worse everyday...bubbles.


























































Both window seals are like this....












Kadir said:


> Would like to see pictures of your EG6 SiR..


pics as requested...


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Is this a joke! That wrap is absolutely terrible! I wouldnt have paid a penny for that. Didnt you inspect it before you took it away.
> 
> 
> ..........anyway, why not just buy a white one???????????


Hey,
I did inspect it... and was assured "thats how a wrap looks, its not paint". I have never seen a wrapped car before, so had nothing to compare it too and when I asked If I could take it tp PW PRO to have a look at it, I was told the car cannot leave the garage untill the outstanding balance is paid in full, even though I offered to take him with me....

And I never got a white gtr as I dont really like the nissan storm white, it seems a bit off white to me, almost creamy... I seen one like this in cali and just fell in love with the colour...


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

The car does sit really nice from a distance though.... turns heads everywhere but I feel so annoyed everytime I drive it, knowing its such a cowboy job close up.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I really do not know what to say other than I am mentally scared from this point onwards.

I only hope that they did not cut the vinyl on the car as you could be left with a car needing paintwork also.

PM coming your way mate.

Robbie


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Is this the first wrap he has ever done , looks like he had no idea what he was doing , I know we all have to start some were but come on ........this is some ones pride and joy . You need your money back pal , good luck I hope you get it sorted


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

They might think your trying to pull a fast one by getting your refund and keeping the wrap which is obviously not the case, tell them your come down and yourl stay with them in the work shop whilst the rip it off without damaging your car ofcourse and that you want a full refund and if you want take me with ya, the amount of grief I'd give them theyd wish they wasn't born F*ckin Twats


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ameen 

thats no problem fella it would be worth giving up a few hours of my time to rid the world of that monstrosity !!

wtf is the carbon section at the base of the rear number plate reveal all about !! clearly didn't have the skill to do things well so just cut across the bottom and bodged a bit in 

a massive concern now is has the car been cut and that will only be seen once removed

paul


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Nice choice of colour coordination tho ameen ! Liking the black bits on the pearl white


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

car is now with me and we'll be fully documenting both the removal and re installation as well as providing ameen with a condition report of the car 

worst part about this story is that the guy who assisted in fitting this wrap is a so called trainer !!


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks again Paul, really appreciate your help... Please be I'n touch by email as I'm going offshore 2moro. Still undecided by colour.... Promise to let you know by tues.
Email: [email protected]
Might just stick with the White, if I can't decide..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Be sure to let the company that did the wrap know about this thread and that his name won't be mentioned by you if you get a full refund.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I think he has already been named and shamed.. he did give me a 75% refund... But now that Paul is De-wrapping the car, he his finding all sorts of horrors ! ! ! which you are welcome to share Paul... I dont mind.
I think if there is a lot of repair, I will be going to the small claims court and be making sure that this doesn't happen to any other possible customer..


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Let's deal with them the Desi way


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ameen said:


> I think he has already been named and shamed.. he did give me a 75% refund... But now that Paul is De-wrapping the car, he his finding all sorts of horrors ! ! ! which you are welcome to share Paul... I dont mind.
> I think if there is a lot of repair, I will be going to the small claims court and be making sure that this doesn't happen to any other possible customer..


we'll get it sorted for you dude 

list so far includes 

a pillar snapped in two

lots of clips missing or broken including those that hold the centre support of the rear spoiler and lower section of the back bumper (can be just pulled away )

self tapping screws just driven in where they have lost clips 

noise suppression strips at the base of the glass in each door just cut through 

theres some wrap still to come off then we'll give it s clean up and fully document it

paul


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Just disgraceful service, what is worrying is that these people are still out there trading and giving such a cowboy service. Ameen i am really sorry to hear this has happened to your pride and joy, i would definitely not accept a 75% refund . you neeed to take this further for nothing other than to stop the cowboys continuing . Glad your car is in safe hands now, notice pwpro are swissax authorised detailers, great product i have used it along with zymol on my cars for 10 years and they are great products


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Just come across this thread and to be honest im pretty shocked.How anyone can be allowed to get away with doing that to £40k's worth of someone elses car is just unacceptable.The bits where the wrap has torn and they have just touched it in with white paint is just beyond belief!!

Hope you get it sorted and if it was me I would want a full refund for the wrap and also for all the damage they have done to the car in the process.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

a few more nasties have been revealed now its stripped 

parking sensor connectors snapped off so they just disconnected them behind the boot lining 

sooooo many clips and bolts missing its untrue !!


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would sue the company that did this a complete cowboy outfit by the sounds of things, give him the bill for the repair of the bits he has broken Ameen and demand 100% refund, on the bright side at least the car is in good hands now!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

get some pics up mate :thumbsup:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

heres the damage to the a pillar 

we'll put a thread together when she's all sorted as we're trying to pull this in for ameen even though the diary is already full !!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

this is just horrifying, i cant actually believe there are people like this out there.

These sort of people deserve everythings thats coming to them, fingers crossed.

Looking forward to seeing the car when done


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Really appreciate you taking on the car on Paul, so I can enjoy it in the summer as I know know how fully booked and busy you are....
Regret soo much not bringing it to you guys in the first place.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> heres the damage to the a pillar
> 
> we'll put a thread together when she's all sorted as we're trying to pull this in for ameen even though the diary is already full !!


Jesus that is shocking!! How much £££ of damage do you reckon they've done?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Dude, you need to get a FULL refund and get him to pay for the damage he's caused to the car. If someone had done that to my R35 I'd be going absolutely mental!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate you are obviously a very nice fella. If this had happened to me my temper would have blown and god knows where I'd be now, lol. 

Good luck mate, at least she's in great hands now :bowdown1:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

i really think you should post a link to this thread on pistonheads and the Evo forum

these people actually advertise in the latter and PH has a big readership

people need to know to avoid them and a bit of negative publicity will probably help to massively improve their customer service

hope it is all resolved

just to add..thought this was the st.albans lot...but still worth posting anyway


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ameen said:


> Really appreciate you taking on the car on Paul, so I can enjoy it in the summer as I know know how fully booked and busy you are....
> Regret soo much not bringing it to you guys in the first place.


no worries ameen you know my feelings on this one buddy 

we'll get her back to her best and then you can put this behind you 

now make your mind up what bloody colour its going lol

Paul


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, the Wrapper in question has demanded this thread be taken down due to "Slanderous content"

I'm not a lawyer, perhaps someone can reassure me it can stay up?

Mike


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

dont see any slander going on, purely facts (with some very factual pictures) being posted up on here as far as i can see.. and its an open forum

if this had happened to me i would first take legal action then i'll be up posting a very detailed thread with his shop name in titles in all major forums in the UK


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Well, the Wrapper in question has demanded this thread be taken down due to "Slanderous content"
> 
> I'm not a lawyer, perhaps someone can reassure me it can stay up?
> 
> Mike


I'm not a lawyer, but I can't see how photos can be slanderous.
What if this thread was replaced by one titled "this is the job done by (insert name of co)" and just the pics? That would be the most damning thread I could imagine and would not require any words at all!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing slanderous there....it's all evidence based fact...company should be thinking about manning up and posting an apology rather than discussing legals!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I would say he hasn't got a leg to stand on. Ameen has numerous pictures to back up the claims and is soon to have a professional report from pw pro aswell. As somebody above said he should stop whining and offer to reimburse ameen and pay for any damage he's caused.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I have spoken to the owner recently by email in regards to a full refund (remaining £450) and parts cost (what Paul @ PW PRO requires to set the car right), but I guess he does not want to set this right in any way. 
My only option is to take it to court, which would affect his income in a sense which I feel bad about as he is around my age and a family man. I dont think its entirely his fault as he believed he did a really good job, so I guess his training was not sufficient. He has the option to make it right.... if I have to, court it is...

Quick email from the garage where he picked the car up from:

Hi Ameen,
With reference to the condition of the gtr reg no - LM59 UPG we sold you:
We can confirm, catergorically, that at point of sale, this gtr was in as new condition with no scratches, dents, blemishes or wheel marks, interior condition also the same and throughout represented a 9,000 mile cars condition, also all panels and trims on the vehicle had zero damage and were all securely fixed.

Kind regards, 
Phil Bragg M/Director
Used Cars Birstall, Used Car Dealer in Batley | Shawcroft Motors Ltd

Ball is in his court....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Yhpm


----------



## baileyconstruct (Feb 1, 2011)

pwpro said:


> heres the damage to the a pillar
> 
> we'll put a thread together when she's all sorted as we're trying to pull this in for ameen even though the diary is already full !!


Out of interest how have they managed to crack the a pillar from a wrap?


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

ameen dont feel sorry for this guy he has ruined your car 
he should not have taken the job on if he had doubts about doing a good job
and he thought he had done a good job i would hate to see a bad one
it is his fault he owns the business the buck stops with him mate
take him to court


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Second to that. No way should someone who has done so much damage to a car be entitled to get away with it. The only saving face for him, is to admit that he got is so wrong and not only refund what you pay, but also pay for all your rectifications costs and cost for the time that the car is off the road.

I would also look at your insurance policy and you will likely have legal cover and get them to go after him. If you don't have legal on your motor policy, this will also be likely covered under your household policy too.

Ikey


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

andyg said:


> ameen dont feel sorry for this guy he has ruined your car
> he should not have taken the job on if he had doubts about doing a good job
> and he thought he had done a good job i would hate to see a bad one
> it is his fault he owns the business the buck stops with him mate
> take him to court


Have to agree mate.

Regardless whether hes got a young family or not you do not provide service like that to anybody. Its a business to him and if he was really concerned about it he would provide a decent service. The quality of work is appalling and if you are not up to the job dont take it on and leave it to others.

Also I dont see any slander here we are all merely discussing the facts for his poor quality of work. I checked his website and his claims about the quality wrapping makes me laugh.

If hes got any decency he would give you a full refund and pay for the costs to rectify all the damage he has done. This thread will not go away until its resolved properly.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

ikeysolomon said:


> Second to that. No way should someone who has done so much damage to a car be entitled to get away with it. The only saving face for him, is to admit that he got is so wrong and not only refund what you pay, but also pay for all your rectifications costs and cost for the time that the car is off the road.
> 
> I would also look at your insurance policy and you will likely have legal cover and get them to go after him. If you don't have legal on your motor policy, this will also be likely covered under your household policy too.
> 
> Ikey


I agree.

You have been shafted, it's easy for people to pull all kinds of reasons out of the hat from family to god knows what. But at the end of the day a decision was made to f*ck up your car. They could have realised they'd bitten off more than they should have, stopped and called you to collect the car. Instead they knowingly did a complete dog's dinner of a job... and took your money. Just think how many times doing the work they screwed something up... and yet they continued! 

If I looked after my customers like that I'd deserve to be out of business within a week! Family or not!


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

My Old mans a brief- I ll speak to him in the morning......from my limited experience.... Only proveable facts are being presented- conjecture is the point that the legal lines are blurry, keep to the facts and there's fck all this clown can do.....

Assuming he's monitoring this thread- refund Ameen the money you ve taken for a piss poor job, and put your hand in your pocket to put the job you should've done in the first place right. 

Good luck Ameen drop me a pm if you want some free legal advice my old man will happily talk you through your options.

J


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

baileyconstruct said:


> Out of interest how have they managed to crack the a pillar from a wrap?


my guess is someone got carried away with the heatgun


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> my guess is someone got carried away with the heatgun


That wouldnt cause it to crack, just melt.
I think that they went to remove it and it snapped under pressure.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> That wouldnt cause it to crack, just melt.
> I think that they went to remove it and it snapped under pressure.


fair enough :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> That wouldnt cause it to crack, just melt.
> I think that they went to remove it and it snapped under pressure.


Yep, and without wishing to depress Ameen further, I happen to know a new one, prepainted from Nissan is £900! It's one piece all the way to the B pillar, i.e. including the section of roof above the door.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

wow ! £900.... 
I think Paul was saying they removed the rubber seal on the windscreen sign and could have tried to pull it off assumimg it was pop out clips. But, I think there are also screws that hold it in place. Paul can shed some light on the matter maybe when he has time...


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ameen said:


> wow ! £900....
> I think Paul was saying they removed the rubber seal on the windscreen sign and could have tried to pull it off assumimg it was pop out clips. But, I think there are also screws that hold it in place. Paul can shed some light on the matter maybe when he has time...


thats pretty much it ameen 

the a pillar has been removed as well as the rubber seal that goes along the glass 

they have then wrapped all the way round 

that section is held in place by a number of plastic push clips top side but also secured by screws on the underside which are hidden behind the window seal rubber 

they have obviously just yanked at it and broken it 

regarding slander oh my lord what a joke !!

my guess is the so called trainer is extremely worried about this kind of content on the internet which is where he does his own advertising 

this is what he has to say about himself....

Car/Vehicle wrapping courses - Tint School UK


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

i should add ameen advised me that the trainer didn't strip or rebuild the car that was down to the wrapping company 

the trainer purely ****ed up the wrap !!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can confirm 100% this is not slanderous as slander is the spoken word. If anything it would be libellous, but for the reasons people state above about photographs rather than opinions, it amounts to mere statements of fact.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cheers guys.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Don't let the twats give you the crap about trainer or no trainer, when you were handing over your hard earned children's inheritance he didn't say pay "pay my trainee" did he he took the dosh so it's time to hand it back you so called wrapper or shall I say wrecker, forget the courts lets pay him a visit and sort it the desi way


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I bet this thread now pops up on google when you search his company , can't be good for his company , I own a concrete company and if any thing like this happened to me ( we have had **** ups in the past) I have moved heaven and earth to put it right. The old saying is right ...... Good news travels slow .... Bad news travels fast , if he puts it right this all goes away , common sense should prevail in the end .

Again good luck pal it has turned one of the best days of your life into a bit of a nightmare


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Just phoned em up to see if they do vehicle wrapping and they said it depends what vehicle it is when i said gtr they said they dont do them anymore.
A bit late for that really :chairshot


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

maxxwaxx said:


> Just phoned em up to see if they do vehicle wrapping and they said it depends what vehicle it is when i said gtr they said they dont do them anymore.
> A bit late for that really :chairshot


What a bunch of comedians asking what car, a car is bloody car isn't it, let's audition Them for Britians got NO Talent I'm sure they would win hands down :chairshot


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If your following this thread Mr So Called car Wrapper I would resolve this ASAP because your company is being slated big time, skyline/Gtr owners have big mouths and we make lots of noise which I'm sure you don't want us to do, you messed up the guys guys car who was still decent enough to pay you, if you had done that most people's pride and joy and yes a Gtr is most people's dream car you would be lying in hospital bed being fed through a tube, so do the rite thing and be a gentlemen and pay him up it's only rite I'm sure if it had happened to you, you would not accept this nonsense


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

He / his company may have a professional indemnity insurance policy which he can claim against for this type of f**k up.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Takamo said:


> If your following this thread Mr So Called car Wrapper I would resolve this ASAP because your company is being slated big time, skyline/Gtr owners have big mouths and we make lots of noise which I'm sure you don't want us to do, you messed up the guys guys car who was still decent enough to pay you, if you had done that most people's pride and joy and yes a Gtr is most people's dream car you would be lying in hospital bed being fed through a tube, so do the rite thing and be a gentlemen and pay him up it's only rite I'm sure if it had happened to you, you would not accept this nonsense


This thread has also been posted on the mercedes uk forum also.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

WSMGTR said:


> This thread has also been posted on the mercedes uk forum also.


And Pistonheads


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

He deffinatley needs to cough up, if your reading this thread Mr So Called Wrapper your not much of a business man or gent,we all make mistakes but the bigger persons accepts his mistakes and learns from it and moves on. Tut Tut Tut!!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys. Let the thread do the talking, no need to provoke the wrapper in question.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> I can confirm 100% this is not slanderous as slander is the spoken word. If anything it would be libellous, but for the reasons people state above about photographs rather than opinions, it amounts to mere statements of fact.


Its not as cut and dried as that, top legal minds cant agree

"*The distinction between internet slander and libel is a difficult one to draw, and is a relatively new area of UK defamation law.*"

Its the GTROC that will end up in court though which is why most forum now shy away from naming and shaming


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not the GTROC, the GTR Register.:thumbsup:

As long as it stays factual there is no problem. I suggest some people stop the posturing though, it doesn't help.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'm sorry but this is SHOCKING workmanship and by threatening a law suit is a pathetic attempt to hide his guilt and shame at the damage caused.

Pathetic.

I'm glad threads like this exist so other good people can avoid getting stung by scum like this.

Keep the thread going please mods until the OP gets a satisfactory outcome - which I do hope happens soon for him.


----------



## Fossil (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

Saw this thread on another forum. Just wanted to wish you all the best in getting this resolved. Lovely car. Always fancied one of these. Not any time soon though.

Nice one on Paul sorting your car for you. Just watched his videos. Talented chap.

Cheers.


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

26,500 views and counting is this a record for a post?
mr wrapper is becoming infamous lol


----------



## tps1967 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Read this thread via another forum and felt compelled to post some warnings without going into too much detail. Vehicle Wrapping, Window Tinting, Paint Protection Film are all things that should be done in a controlled clean enviroment. Its very difficult to maintain that if your fitting exhausts,tyres towbars, in car entainment etc.

If your really care about you car take it to a specialist - there is so much that can go wrong which then gives the industry a bad name - but threads like these are good as they expose those companies that use poor quality products and take short cuts.

Dodgy shorts cuts for wrapping,tinting and PPF, including cutting on the bodywork or glass which can obviously permanently damage the car. Cuts on the paintwork mean re-spraying - when you come to sell the car on clued up buyers will spot the re-spray and think the car has had an accident. Cuts in glass can require new back screens - water will find any unsealed area and rust. Some companies might just rip the wrap or PPF off and remove the paint laquer with it. 

Lots of garages,valeters just see the £££ sign go for the cheap training. Lots of window tinters have been approached to do vehicle wrapping and ppf only those that already cut on the glass are content to get on board even though the training involves cutting on the car. For years these industries have been whored out with cheap product and poor training. 

Exuse the first post rant but I see this all too often - no matter what you do to repair this gorgeous car it will never be as it was leaving the factory. In the hands of an expert the wrap would have preserved that factory look.I'd say do your research and that it's best sometimes to pay a little more - as all you lose is a little money. If you pay too little and this happens you not only lose what you paid but you don't get what you paid for - and have all this hassle. The OP is obviously a nice guy but if this was me I'd want to sell the car and get another.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

tps1967 said:


> Exuse the first post rant but I see this all too often - no matter what you do to repair this gorgeous car it will never be as it was leaving the factory. In the hands of an expert the wrap would have preserved that factory look.I'd say do your research and that it's best sometimes to pay a little more - as all you lose is a little money. If you pay too little and this happens you not only lose what you paid but you don't get what you paid for - and have all this hassle. The OP is obviously a nice guy but if this was me I'd want to sell the car and get another.


Hey, Thanks for the advice... but in terms of selling and getting another one is a bit much. Its in the hands of an expert now and I believe the paint underneath is intact. Just loads of clips missing and damage to one of the A-pillars.
Never being the same as the factory finish..surely that is expected if you are going to wrap the car? which I already knew.
Lastly, in terms of paying a little more.. It happens to be cheaper to were I have took the car now to be re-done. lol


----------



## tps1967 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Ameen,

If you're now happy thats all that counts.

What I would say is someone on here mentioned a place in Peterborough - Paintshield - working in the car industry if I was taking my car for a full wrap I'd go there or Racoon HQ. I must stress I have no connection with them but have seen there work. I'd say for a good quality product by them you'd be looking at a least £3k.

All The best


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks mate, appreciate it... but its with Paul at PW PRO now and from what I have seen so far I am very impressed....

Change of subject...
This isn't to everyones taste, but Its only a wrap. Haha
Sneak peak..


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear about all this. Terrible job on your car Ameen.

I went through the thread but I didn't seem to read anywhere how much this will cost to put 100% right. If I were you, I would take him to court if the original wrapper is not willing to refund you. Surely he has some kind of insurance/indemnity to cover this kind of situation?! If he doesn't, he is even more of a cowboy.

Also, stick to white! None of that green/lime stuff!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ameen, dare to be different. :thumbsup:
If you don't like it, you can always take it off later.

Mine is at Valet Magic next weekend going yellow.


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Ameen, dare to be different. :thumbsup:
> If you don't like it, you can always take it off later.
> 
> Mine is at Valet Magic next weekend going yellow.


haha, cant wait to see the yellow....:thumbsup:

I loved the white personally ! but all my friends and family are saying.."you have done the white and got the pics... Try somthing new as its only a wrap." 

Paul also advised, its going to be like a fresh start.. which I agree.. 

Im in a position in my life at the moment where I can try these crazy things and feel very blessed. I'll look back at the pics some day and laugh.. 

Could be driving a corsa 2 years from now for all I know... lol
No offense to corsa owners..:nervous:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

ameen said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it... but its with Paul at PW PRO now and from what I have seen so far I am very impressed....
> 
> Change of subject...
> This isn't to everyones taste, but Its only a wrap. Haha
> Sneak peak..


I like it mate. If you dont have it done, I might


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I reckon that will look great mate :smokin:


----------



## Cheesyslug (Feb 7, 2012)

Agreed, that colour looks class! Esp. like it with the black top!


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Agreed, looks fab!!!! And good to forget the white horror story. Would not be so sure if all the car was that color, but with the black top: great!!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Seeing that, I'm thinking off a black top on my standard white.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's gunna look nice Mahshallah bro when will it be ready for?


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

FLYNN said:


> Seeing that, I'm thinking off a black top on my standard white.


god pat thats soooo 2 years ago lol 

we'll be trying to get ameen's completed for him this week so won't be long now :squintdan


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

Been reading this thread on a few forums now, glad that it's almost all behind you and you can enjoy your car. That colour combo looks great something different anyway!


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Who's car is this then?? CleanDetail – Nissan GT-R Wrap removal and rectification - Detailing World


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Is that a Purple R35 in the link?*

Or is it the light in the workshop, I couldn't see all the pics on my phone


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

martin320 said:


> Who's car is this then?? CleanDetail – Nissan GT-R Wrap removal and rectification - Detailing World


thats a different car but no ones saying who did the wrap 

i think its gone legal


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

KING said:


> Or is it the light in the workshop, I couldn't see all the pics on my phone


I was thinking that as well, I remember seeing a sprayed purple one for sale before but it had a body kit.
It is a really nice colour so why wrap it??
J


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

pwpro said:


> thats a different car but no ones saying who did the wrap
> 
> i think its gone legal


It was a company in leeds called Yiannimize Refined.....

Yiannimize Refined Customised Vehicles


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

KAT said:


> I was thinking that as well, I remember seeing a sprayed purple one for sale before but it had a body kit.
> It is a really nice colour so why wrap it??
> J


Exactly, the owner must have been crazy to wrap that gorgeous and expensive paint job. Before I rewrapped mine, I looked into respraying it Midnight Purple, but the cost was just too much.

If he just wanted to protect the paint he could have got a clear wrap or paint protection for the front end and made sure it was done by professionals who had wrapped a GT-R before and had loads of recommendations like Valet Magic or PW Pro.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> It was a company in leeds called Yiannimize Refined.....
> 
> Yiannimize Refined Customised Vehicles


refined more like retarded lol

cheers robbie


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

pwpro said:


> refined more like retarded lol
> 
> cheers robbie


I wonder if all those "celeb clients" who had their car worked on there noticed whether it was a good or poor job.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Best colour of a gtr i have seen midnight purple . Is it only aftermarket or can you get them in that colour from the factory ?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Custom job on an r35 mate. Previous skylines could get it from the factory. I believe there are 3 variants of the midnight purple colour. Does look damn sexy though. Inwonder how much a high quality respray in a colour like this would be for an r35.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Gavinsan said:


> Best colour of a gtr i have seen midnight purple . Is it only aftermarket or can you get them in that colour from the factory ?


As said above, not available on the R35 other than the SpecV which was available in Ultimate Opal Black that is a very dark variant of Midnight Purple.

I bet there's another special edition at huge cost that will be available in Midnight Purple before the R35 is phased out...


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

little up date for you all 

its shocked me just how wide spread this has all become this thread has been added to nearly every big car forum you can think of so no pressure on us then !! lol

I'm happy to say that ameens car is now all sorted including re wrap and repairs and replacements of all the missing fixings 

all being well i'll get the pictures done in the morning and get a thread together so you can all see where its at now 

Paul


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> little up date for you all
> 
> its shocked me just how wide spread this has all become this thread has been added to nearly every big car forum you can think of so no pressure on us then !! lol


Good stuff! Good so that these jackass wrappers are avoided. Good so you get lots of exposure doing a good job and putting it all right. And good for Ameen getting his pride and joy back in tip top shape :thumbsup:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Bring on the "new" car...

Scary what some companies are able to get with.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Ive been over to see ameens car this afternoon to have a look at the quality of Pauls work, and all i can say this is a top quality job, very impressive Paul, im sure Ameens going to be over the moon


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Do we know what the new colour is? Get the pics up ASAP!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

hurry with the pics !


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

all done !!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/166428-ameens-gtr-re-wrap.html


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Great quality of work compared to the previous wrap which was a joke.
Glad Ameen got his car sorted out by a professional who actually knows what he is doing.


Ameen...........did you get your full refund and costs for rectifying all the damage done?


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks Fantastic,got there in the end Ameen.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

a few caught in todays sun


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Bloody Hell, sunshine in Mansfield!
Seriously though, top job Paul, great colour. 
Do try and keep your mug out of the shots though dude, leave it to Tim, he's a legend.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Naranja said:


> Bloody Hell, sunshine in Mansfield!
> Seriously though, top job Paul, great colour.
> Do try and keep your mug out of the shots though dude, leave it to Tim, he's a legend.


thanks andy i think !! lol


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Car looks great ameen really pleased it has got sorted. Professionalism of the job by pwpro so clear to see. Great work


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

I love my car ! even though I havent seen it in person yet....Cant thank Paul enough !

Terms of the refund, I recieved £1450 from the £1900 I payed.. So will be be around a 1k loss for me plus fuel/time.. 

Just thinking about getting my car back at the moment and enjoying it. 
Being busy offshore and the time its been in the garage, I have only had it on my driveway for 14 days for the almost 3 months of ownership.

So might just put this all behind me and take the hit... and look forward to the days to come.....


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks very nice bro enjoy it


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Liking that colour a lot!


----------



## GTR Bro (Jun 8, 2011)

Boy boy boy! What a read. I'm glad Ameen is all sorted now.

This thread got me thinking... How hard can it be to "learn" to wrap!?!

So I gave it a go (Generation Game comes to mind):

If anyone is in need of a wrapping solution in Cheshire then please PM me for prices.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

GTR Bro said:


> Boy boy boy! What a read. I'm glad Ameen is all sorted now.
> 
> This thread got me thinking... How hard can it be to "learn" to wrap!?!
> 
> ...


LOL!!!......Most RBS IT staff are probably like that at the moment also


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Car looks really good now, a job well done. All credit to PWPRO for the rescue 

Ikey


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

GTR Bro said:


> Boy boy boy! What a read. I'm glad Ameen is all sorted now.
> 
> This thread got me thinking... How hard can it be to "learn" to wrap!?!
> 
> ...


i was expecting to see autotechnix on your shirt not rbs :chuckle:


----------

